# How about Croatian Adriatic mantis shrimp?



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

this babyboy is over 30 cm long, kinda tricky to get it out of net, but really tasty thats for sure..


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Nice close up pics! Is that a lobster in there with them?


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

damn those things are cool lookin!


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

Yep, lobster ..


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Those are fugly! I never had the desire to own or even eat one. 
I kill them th minute i see em.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

agree on first one, I'm into the reef safe kinda think, but about second one strongly disagree...







delicious, really if you are into the shrimps these guys are just great.. And big too, 3 of them and you can not finish your meal..

there is one nice trick about killing them that fishermen in Croatia do. When you catch one you need to stab it with the needle in the back of the neck, and he's dead in a second..


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I didn't mean they didnt taste good, I won't eat any seafood.As for the tip on killing them thanks. They flop around too much in fw dips :laugh: 
Imagine what one of those monsters could do with your hand.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

*I didn't mean they didnt taste good, I won't eat any seafood.*

Oh, thats something completely different.. I'm seafood fanatic, can't live without it... Its in the family.. when we smell fish on grill we go









*They flop around too much in fw dips*

LOL)

*Imagine what one of those monsters could do with your hand.*

or if it would knock







diver in the head, he could kiss his skull good bye, I guess..
But it is not often reported something like that in Adriatic, they are hard to find, for a kilo you are going to pay big bucks (75-100$) so most of the don't make it to market, they are sold directly to hot shot restaurants...

Thats kinda cool cause otherwise many dumb German tourists would learn their way to respect these beasts.. as they do with scorpionfishes.. unbelievable 100's of the every season..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam there ugly


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

scary looking things..are those only for eatting or do you have some for pets?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Ack, those guys are slashers too. How do you catch them?


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

*are those only for eatting or do you have some for pets?*

Me personally no, no way.. Till now I spent over 4000$ on my aquarium and I can not imagine having something like that in there. Besides that I run tropical Indo-Pacific reef which require higher temperature... It is not only reef safe style but those guys can smash glass really easily. About other people dunno.. Most of the Croatian sw freaks I know personally, there is only about 25 cold Adriatic tanks there and to my knowledge all of them are community tanks.. 
On the other hand i can't speak for Italians, Austrians, French, Greeks and Spanish folks... these beasts live throughout Mediterranean Sea so it is possible that someone keeps them...

Problem with Mediterraean tanks it that live stock trade is not developed, and one should have acces to organisms... So it is limited to folks that live in the costal zones.. pitty









*How do you catch them?*

Most of them is caught in lobster traps, something like this










fishermen use special tweezers-like tool, designed for handling nasty and venomous animals such as mantises, seaspiders and scorpionfishes. Once they grab it they stick long needle in the back of its neck to kill it and avoid you know what..


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

those are indeed tasty but removing the shells are a lil tricky . It's going to mess your fingers before you can actually eat it. 
But they are very tasty......They're a delicacy in our country.


----------

